

Google won't fix a security bug that's in almost a billion Android phones - krisgenre
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/14/google-security-bug-billion-android-phones/?ncid=rss_truncated

======
klez
> Until then, however, it might be a good idea to [...] get a new phone
> altogether

As 'Brave new world' teaches us: Ending is better than mending...

